# Backflushing



## Tazz (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Baby Two and wondered if anyone could tell me if it is suitable for backflushing.

I ask because I have spent a very laborious afternoon cleaning the shower screen of the machine, trying to unblock the holes of gunge. I understand that backflushing on a regular basis will help prevent the build up of the residue.

On a related point, how do people clean their shower screen without resorting to pricking the holes with a needle?

Tazz


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Baby can be backflushed

Prove the theory by using water only first and once you see the water forced through into the drip tray then use a cleaning agent.

Gaggia have a number of cleaning and descaling agents but for my Classic I use Puly Caff.

For unblocking holes, soak in Puly Caff (or JoeGlow or Caffiza etc), rinse thoroughly in hot water and then use a compressed air canister (like the ones to clear dust from computers / fans) to blow dry the basket. The result is a sparklng clean basket with all holes clear.


----------



## Tazz (Nov 2, 2009)

Many thanks for your quick reply. Puly Caff now on order.

Tazz


----------



## Tazz (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi, having received excellent service from Happy Donkey my machine has now been backflushed and all parts sparkly clean again. Everything's working just great, thanks again for the advice.

Tazz


----------

